# [RISOLTO]Installare Gentoo con un Router D-Link

## chiptuttofuso

ciao,avrei bisogno di una mano.

Ho comprato un Hub di rete della D-Link,ovviamente dotato di firewall.

Allora la situazione è la seguente:

Ho provato ad installare da stage 1,e dopo avere fatto emerge sync,e il bootstrap,quando gli do il comando emerge system comincia a dirmi connection timed out....sempre

ho disabilitato il firewall del router,e mi dava lo stesso problema.

Al che ho deciso di installare da stage3....scarico da internet lo stage3,lo estraggo...faccio chroot,faccio emerge sync....e fin qui va tutto a meraviglia.

Dopo di che,tanto per essere sicuro che sono ancora connesso digito 

ping -c 3 www.google.it...e sono connesso perchè fa il ping.

quindi do il comando emerge --usepkg gentoo-dev-sources per fare emerge del kernel e ...indovinate??

ricomincia con il connection timed out.....qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi???

di preciso,in tutte le prove che ho fatto.sia disabilitando il firewall,sia abilitandolo,accade questa situazione:

Connecting to gentoo.osuosl.org[1.0.0.0]:80......

fa 5 prove per ogni mirror,e poi cambia,ne prova tanti,l'ho lasciato acceso una notte intera....ma non va oltre,è come se non fosse più connesso...ma se faccio il ping risponde!!!!

sto impazzendo,spero di essere stato chiaro nella spiegazione.

Help me,if you can  :Sad: 

PS:ho anche provato a cambiare la lista dei mirrors,come mi hanno consigliato nell'altro post,ma senza esito alcuno.

sul sito di www.gentoo.it tra le faq avevo letto "come installare gentoo da un router con firewall" ma il link non funzionava....però ciò mi fa supporre che l'errore stia li e magari ci sia un metodo diverso....

confido in voiLast edited by chiptuttofuso on Mon Feb 07, 2005 7:26 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Vanquirius

Sorry for posting in English...

 *chiptuttofuso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dopo di che,tanto per essere sicuro che sono ancora connesso digito 
> 
> ping -c 3 www.google.it...e sono connesso perchè fa il ping.
> ...

 

That means your connection is most likely working. Can you ping any Gentoo mirror?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> di preciso,in tutte le prove che ho fatto.sia disabilitando il firewall,sia abilitandolo,accade questa situazione:
> 
> Connecting to gentoo.osuosl.org[1.0.0.0]:80......
> ...

 

That looks like a very weird IP to me. For the same server, I have an IP of 140.211.166.134. Perhaps this is a problem with name resolution? Did you copy your /etc/resolv.conf to /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf before chroot'ing?

Can you wget the file manually?

Hope this sheds some light...

Ciao,

Marcelo

----------

## RockSteady

 *chiptuttofuso wrote:*   

> ciao,avrei bisogno di una mano.
> 
> Ho comprato un Hub di rete della D-Link,ovviamente dotato di firewall.
> 
> Allora la situazione è la seguente:
> ...

 

ciao ho anche io un d-link

controlla che c siano i dns del tuo provider in /etc/resolv.conf a me li cambia ad ogni reebot

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> controlla che c siano i dns del tuo provider in /etc/resolv.conf a me li cambia ad ogni reebot

 

Vero, anche il mio d-link lo fa... deve essere incasinato il suo server dns.... infatti o metto i dns a mano, ma ho parecchi problemi, o su ogni computer metto bind (named) a farmi da server dns e metto in resolv.conf 127.0.0.1 (che devo aggiornare dal local.start perche' se no si cancella ad ogni riavvio). Infatti appena avro' il serverino mettero' quello a farmi da server dns...

----------

## chiptuttofuso

dunque non ho capito molto ciò che intendi.

io ho un d-link router,mi fa da hub di rete, ed è impostato a dhcp.

il fatto è che io copio /etc/resolv.conf in /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf,dopo di che faccio chroot,e dopo ancora do il comando emerge sync,e mi scarica l'ambero di portage,che credo lo scarichi da qualche mirrors....e allora perchè subito dopo non mi scarica il kernel source???? è assurdo!!!!!

Hi.so I didn't try to ping any gentoo's mirrors,but I tried to ping google and yahoo just before the command "emerge gentoo-dev-sources" for emerging the kernel source. Now I'm going to try to ping any gentoo's mirrors,but I'm sure that with google and yahoo the connection works,so why it doesn't works with a gentoo's mirrors? It's total strange,I think.

I've done this command in order:

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

ping -c 3 www.google.it   (WORKS)

chroot  etc etc

ping etc etc (WORKS)

emerge sync (WORKS)

ping etc etc (WORKS)

emerge gentoo-dev-sources (DOESN'T WORK!!!!!!!! WHYYYY?!?!?!?)

Inoltre, ho trovato in rete sta cosa:

:

 *Quote:*   

> Cosa fare se rsync non funziona 
> 
> Se siete all'interno di un'area protetta da un firewall che non permette di utilizzare rsync, si può usare emerge-webrsync che scaricherà ed installerà un'istantanea del Portage attraverso una normale connessione HTTP. emerge-webrsync usa wget per scaricare, in modo tale da supportare completamente il proxy.
> 
> Esempio 6: Usare emerge-webrsync
> ...

 

può essere questo?ma devo configurare il rotuer come fosse un proxy? e come faccio??? e inoltre,che cambia tra emerge sync e rsync???? sta cosa nella guida non c'è scritta.

----------

## smallboy

Salve a tutti!

anch'io ho un D-Link (per la precisione un G-604T modem ADSL e access-point wireless)

La mia configurazione è la seguente:

in resolv.conf ho semplicemente

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

dove chiaramente l'ip è quello del router.

Poi nella configurazione del router, nel pannello Setup --> DNS ho selezionato:

```
    DNS Relay Selection  --> Use Autodiscovered DNS Server Only             

```

Così anche se al riavvio della connessione ADSL mi cambiano i DNS, non devo modificare nulla in Linux.

Aggiungo che il  router ha NAT e Firewall attivati, ma l' emerge --sync lo fa lo stesso..

Per quel che ho capito io (ma qui nel forum c'è chi ti può spiegare meglio) il comando 

```
emerge-webrsync
```

scarica sul tuo PC uno snapshot di Portage (e per fare questo gli basta una connessione http e quindi funziona anche se sei dentro ad una rete che filtra le richeste), e lo copia in /usr/portage. Lo svantaggio è che ti copia tutto, mentre con un 

```
emerge --sync
```

 vengono scaricati e aggiornati solo gli e-build che sono cambiati  rispetto alla tua immagine del portage.

Spero di essere stato utile!

smallboy

P.S. il mio primo post.... che emozione   :Embarassed:   :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *smallboy wrote:*   

> Spero di essere stato utile!
> 
> smallboy
> 
> P.S. il mio primo post.... che emozione   

 

Mi sembra di si'!

Benvenuto!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## RockSteady

io ho un D-Link 504T quella voce nella conf del router nn la trovo :'(

----------

## RockSteady

anzi trovo una voce in dhcp che dice

relay on                     relay ip:

se e questa la voce che citi che ip devo mettere???

----------

## smallboy

L'opzione che ho sul router è proprio 

```
DNS Relay Selection  --> Use Autodiscovered DNS Server Only
```

e si può scegliere tra 

```
Disable DNS Relay 

Use Autodiscovered DNS Server Only

Use User Discovered DNS Server Only

```

Per sicurezza ho scaricato il manuale del 504T dal sito della DLink e ci ho dato un okkio;

a pagina 58 del pdf  c'è l'opzione che ti dicevo; nell'interfaccia web la dovresti trovare sutto il tab Home cliccando su bottone DNS.

L'interfaccia web è diversa dal 604T al 504T 

Spero di essere stato più chiaro

smallboy

----------

## RockSteady

sotto il tab home ho solo la configurazione del router ma nn posso selezionare nulla e in parte sulla sinistra ce solos critto logout

----------

## smallboy

scusa la domanda ma, 

sei sicuro di aver il 504T? non è che magari è il 504? Se così fosse, allora non saprei come aiutarti perchè il 504 è molto diverso dal 504T

Comunque il manuale che ti dicevo (quello per il 504T) lo trovi qui  

ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Broadband/dsl504T/Manual/dsl504T_manual_100.zip

C'è anche quello per il 504:

ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Broadband/DSL504/Manual/dsl504_manual_201.zip

smallboy

----------

## RockSteady

si si sicurissimo a meno che la scritta che c'e nel router non sia un fake  :Very Happy: 

ora guardo le guide grazie mille

----------

## chiptuttofuso

Rock io ho il tuo stesso router e nemmeno io trovo la configurazione del dns e sono sicuro che sia il 504T,magari si deve aggiornare il firmware,la mia pagina è diversa da quella della guida.

smallboy ma tu sei in dhcp??

altra cosa,vorrei che fosse chiaro il mio problema.

a me,emerge sync va a buon fine.

il fatto è che quando dopo do emerge vanilla-sources non mi riesce a risolvere i mirror.

mi da come output: connecting to gentoo.osuosl.org [1.0.0.0]:80...

                             connection timed out

e fa cosi per 5 volte,poi cambia mirror,e fa lo stesso,sempre con ip 1.0.0.0:80.

la cosa strana è che,ho fatto crtl C per interrompere,edho pingato proprio gentoo.osuosl.org e....indovinate?

me lo pinga correttamente!!!!! infatti mi dava come ip del mirror 140.211.166.134.

qualche idea??

un mio amico mi ha consigliato di mettere in /etc/hosts la stringa

gentoo.osuosl.org 140.211.166.134

e così mi funziona,mi fa emerge del kernel,di nvidia-kernel e tutto quanto.

ora vi chiedo,alla luce di questo fatto,vi viene in mente una soluzione per risolvere in maniera più elegante e definitiva questo problema??

----------

## RockSteady

ti ripeto cosa devi fare

nano /etc/resolv.conf

cambia namserver 192.168.1.1 con i dns del tuo provider ora nn so cosa usi io per alice scrivo cosi

namserver 212.216.112.112

nameserver 212.216.172.62 salvi ed esci vedrai che funziona  :Very Happy: 

ah allora non sono rincoglionito che nn vedevo quella scritta nel router   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## chiptuttofuso

no,non sei rincoglionito,ma boy ha ragione.

ho aggiornato il firmware e adesso vedo ciò che vede lui,ho settato il dns come diceva lui,dovresti farlo anche tu,così eviti casini ad ogni riavvio.

ti do il link dal quale ho scaricato l'aggiornamento:

ftp://ftp.dlink.it/pub/Adsl/DSL-504T/Firmware/V1.00B02T02.EU.20040610/DSL-504T_V1.00B02T02.EU.20040610.zip

figurati che ora mi si connette in pppoE,mentre prima andava solo in pppoA,micidiale!!!  :Cool: 

PS:nel file zip troverai anche la guida,seguila attentamente,specie quando ti dice di scollegare tutti i cavi tranne 1,quello del pc dal quale fai l'upload,edevi staccare pure il cavo dell'adsl.

e leggi attentamente quale dei due file uploadare prima e quale dopo,have a fun!

[/url]

----------

## smallboy

sì uso il dhcp.

I DNS non li ho mai dovuti inserire a mano (neanche la prima volta) perchè li ha sempre trovati da solo. 

Se gli screenshoot del manuale sono diversi rispetto alla vostra interfaccia web, allora probabilmente si riferiscono ad un'altra versione del firmware.

Forse un upgrade del firmware potrebbe essere  la soluzione (anche se non mi sento mai di consigliare un upgrade del firmware perchè è sempre una cosa rischiosa; io l'ho dovuto fare perchè sulla versione che c'era installata avevo un bug che non mi permetteva di aggiungere regole per il portforwarding; alla fine è andato tutto bene ma non vi nascondo che un paio di volte ho sudato freddo   :Confused:  )

Però la ricerca dei DNS in automatico è troppo comoda   :Wink:   e forse il gioco varrebbe la candela

smallboy

P.S. Se può servire io ho l'ADSL di tele2 ma penso che il provider sia ininfluente in questi casi

----------

## RockSteady

allora o sono orbo io o nn so   :Confused: 

ho aggiornato il firm

Status Information

System Uptime 	0 hour(s) 8 minute(s)

DSL Status 	Connected

DSL Speed 	320 Kbps Upstream,

	800 Kbps Downstream

LAN IP Address 	192.168.1.1

Ethernet 	Connected

DHCP Server 	Running

Software Version 	V1.00B02T02.EU.20040610

ma nn vedo lò stesso quelle voci e sono sicuro d avere un 504T boh

----------

## RockSteady

magari sbaglio qualcosa io nel configurare il router   :Rolling Eyes:   non sò

----------

## RockSteady

ok ho trovato grazie   :Razz: 

----------

## chiptuttofuso

rieccomi,ho fatto aggiornamento del firmware,e mi è comparsa la cosa del dns.

l'ho settata come diceva boy,ma arrivato a fare emerge gentoo-dev-sources mi succede sempre la stessa cosa:

connecting to gentoo.osuosl.org [1.0.0.0]:80....

connection timed out.

che posso fare???

stu router mi sta facendo impazzire.

----------

## silian87

Lo so.... ha problemi con i dns.... sai quale e' l'unica? Mettere in /etc/resolv.conf i dns del tuo provider (se hai alice basta che metti "nameserver 212.216.172.62"). Una volta quello installa tutto. Poi visto che al riavvio il router toppa ancora devi rimetterglielo la prima volta. Poi emergi "bind" ed avvialo /etc/init.d/named start.

Poi metti in /etc/conf.d/local.start:

```
echo "nameserver 127.0.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf"
```

 e naturalmente:

```
rc-update add named default
```

in questo modo fai tu da server dns, e vai MOLTO piu' veloce e non hai problemi... io in assenza di server ho un server dns su ogni computer, appena avro' il server fara' lui da server dns.

----------

## chiptuttofuso

si ho capito,ma io ho già un server,ovvero il d-link,e può fare da dsn,infatti a boy funziona,perchè a me no?

----------

## chiptuttofuso

che poi la cosa strana è che la guida di www.dlink.it del modello dsl 504Tè differenta dalla guida che ha linkato boy.....io non ci sto capendo più niente.

Rock tu hai risolto?

fatemi sapere per favore

----------

## silian87

Lo so che il 504T (che e' anche il mio) fa da server dns, pero' sembrerebbe non andare, o almeno a me non va.... e quindi devo usare un altro server dns.

----------

## smallboy

I link che ho postato li ho trovati nel sito principale di DLink non su quello italiano, quindi forse sono più aggiornati

certo che è strano....

che cosa vi dice il log del router? Sul mio sono segnati i dns che trova (dovreste cercare qualcosa tipo system log tra i menu del dlink)

Ma non ho capito: riuscite a pingare fuori dalla rete locale?

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Ma non ho capito: riuscite a pingare fuori dalla rete locale?

 

Si... ma malissimo... ovvero va solo qualche sito.. altri risolve sbagliati.. risolve 0.0.0.0 oppure 1.0.0.0... se metto in /etc/resolv.conf il dns di alice allora va, ma e' lento. Con il serverino named, oppure in locale, va velocissimo e funziona bene.

----------

## smallboy

ho rovistato un po' in internet e sembra che sia un problema conosciuto. Vi allego un po' di lilnk (sono pigro e non li ho letti tutti   :Rolling Eyes:  ) magari trovate qualche cosa di utile:

http://forums.broadbandbuyer.co.uk/forum_posts.asp?TID=631&PN=2&get=last

http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,12491509?hilite=dlink+504t

http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,12501996?hilite=dlink+504t

Lo so non è molto 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

smallboy

----------

## chiptuttofuso

veramente a me il ping funziona alla grande,è il dns che non va.

mi spiego meglio.

dopo avere aggiornato il firmware,accade una cosa assurda,ma che viene riportata anche nei link di smallboy.

ovvero,io digito emerge grub,e mi da il solito errore.

alchè dal portatile,entro nella web page del router,faccio il restart,torno al fisso digito emerge grub....e funziona.

il bello che funziona sia con "use auto discovered"sia con "use user discovered"

e per finire in bellezza,anche senza dovere fare il restart del router,sia con auto che con user descoverd,digito il comando emerge grub e non va.

pingo il mirror che non viene risolto dal dns,e mi risulta l'ip corretto.

ridigito il comando emerge grub....e funziona!!!

è tutto assurdo,scriverò una mail al supporto clienti delle d-link,un bug così è inaccettabile per un router che costa cosi tanto.

----------

## chiptuttofuso

nella scheda dhcp configuration,in enable dhcp server ci sta

ip start 192.168.1.2

ip end 192.168.1.254

primary dns 192.168.1.1

smalboy,tu nel campo primary dns,hai messo come me,o è impostato diverso??

era per capire come impostarlo,perchè magari ci va messo l'indirizzo del dns di alice invece di 192.168.1.1 no?!?!?!

fammi sapere ok?

grazieeeeeee

----------

## silian87

Ho provato un bel po! anche perche', se non lo sapete gia', il dlink 504t usa linux come sistema, infatti se entrate con telenet:

```
telnet 192.168.1.1

username: root

password: ****************

```

Potete controllare il tutto comodamente in bash   :Very Happy:  .

Allora ho provato a vedere /etc/resolv.conf, ed e' settato giusto. Il fatto e' che non usa bind (named) per prendere i dns, ma usa dproxy (o qualcosa del genere). Quindi non so come fare ....

Mi era anche venuta la tentazione ti prendere con wget bind compilarlo sul router ed installarlo, ma wget c'e', ma gcc  no   :Sad:  . Serviebbero dei binari per mips... 

cmq credo/spero che ci sia un sistema migliore, anche perche' da prima che aggiornassi con la patch, a dopo e' cambiato ben poco su questo fronte... per ora l'unico sistema sembra essere il server dns in locale su ogni computer, o su un serverino della rete. Certo che a volte da lo stesso problemi, tipo smette di andare la rete, ma solo su certi computer,..... boh... non so che cavolo abbia! (date anche un occhio al dns che vi mette colla configurazione del server dhcp).

----------

## chiptuttofuso

smallboy ma levami una curiosità...tu sei in pppoA o ppoE???

e se sei in pppoA,che incapsulamento usi,LLC oppureVC??

te lo chiedo perchè forse ho scoperto dove sta il bug,io ero in pppoE.

fammi sapere,è importante.

grazie

----------

## chiptuttofuso

ok,ho risolto.

Ho installato un firmware russo,da paura.

il link è questo 

http://dvb-upload.com/index.php?action=download&pid=21274

sapete come si aggiorna no?

si staccano tutti i cavi dal router,pure quello dsl,e si preme reset fin quando si spegne il led status.

dopo di che si collega un solo cavo di rete,e da quel pc si accede al router,e si fa update prima del file kernel e poi del file fs.

dopo di che si rifà il reset,e dopo si mettono tutti gli altri cavi,si accedeal rotuer,si imposta la connessione internet,si lascia l'impostazione del dhcp così com'è e in dns si imposta la ricerca automatica.

apparentemente è uguale al firmware precedente,però questo funziona.

have a fun

----------

## smallboy

Scusate ragazzi se rispondo solo ora, ma al lavoro mi è impossibile visitare i forum   :Sad: 

Io uso PPPoA con tipo di incapsulamento LLC, ma credo che questo tipo di configurazione dipenda da chi ti fornisce la linea ADSL, nel senso che ti dovrebbero dire loro cosa mettere in questi parametri, non possono essere

sceliti dall'utente o mi sbaglio?

Nella configurazione del dhcp ho

ip start 192.168.1.2

ip end 192.168.1.254

primary dns 192.168.1.1

proprio come scrivi tu.

Ma vedo che il Thread è marcato RISOLTO! Complimenti ragazzi! Chi la dura la vince!

 :Surprised:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

smallboy

----------

